# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  ADT steht vor der Tür ...

## Franzlxaver

Moin zusammen,
dann ziehe ich mit meinem Begleiter in das Unterforum ADT ... hier in Kürze meine Geschichte (s. auch mein Profil):

In 2012 mit 45 Jahren erhöhter PSA von 14 festgestellt  beim Hausarzt und bestätigt beim Urologen; zuletzt Biopsie Anfang 2013  mit Ergebnis 7b (4+3)In 03/2013 daVinci; aus 4+3 wurde 3+5; danach 1 Jahr komplett beschwerdefreiPSA Zunahme von <0,01 bis zu 0,287 nach gut 15 Monaten => PSMA-PET-CT mit Befund "befallener LymphknotenIn 08/2014 OP mit Entnahme des Lymphknotensdrei Jahre beschwerdefrei mit PSA plusminus 0,2In 06/2017 PSA bei 0,66 => 4 Wochen später PSMA-PET-CT mit Befund "Wiederbefall eines Lymphknoten (gemessen ca 2,7 x 2,2 cm)"In  08/2017 OP mit Entnahme des Lymphknotens; im OP-Bericht findet sich:  "... Es kann der im MRT vorbeschriebene  pathologische Lymphknoten  sicher in der Tiefe der Fossa Marcille dorsal  der A. und V. iliaca  externa bis in die Tiefe des Acetabulums komplett  reseziert werden. Die  nachfolgende Inspektion des Situs mit der  Gammasonde zeigt keine  Aktivität mehr. ..."PSA-Kontrolluntersuchung sechs Wochen nach OP ergab PSA von 1,552 über 2,535 bis 4,08 im NovemberDa zwischenzeitliches PSMA-PET-CT am 16.11. neben massiver Tumoranreicherung im Bereich iliaca interna rechts, einen neuen LK-Befall links sowie Knochenmetastasen (Os ileum links sowie Os sacrum auf Höhe S1/2 mit Einbruch in den Canalis sacralis) und zwei Thoraxmetastasen feststellten, steht nun ADT anSeit 17.11. nehm ich Bica150 mit Abfall des PSA auf 1,305 letzten FreitagDiese Woche soll ADT starten mit Trenantone (Leuprorelin)Parallel läuft bei der Axa der Antrag auf Kostenübernahme für Docetaxel 6x75 mit Verweis auf Chaarted/Stampede 
Daraus ergeben sich nun wieder Fragen, wie "Gibt es persönliche Erfahrungen hier mit Trenantone? " , "Gibt es Alternativen?" , "Erfahrungen zum Umgang mit Nebenwirkungen?" , "Was sollte geklärt werden?"
Merci vorab und LG
Franzl

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Franzl,

Deine Fragen werden sehr ausführlich im "Basiswissen" behandelt. Meine Empfehlung wäre den Abschnitt darin sich anzusehen.

Georg

----------


## Franzlxaver

Ehrliche Antwort? Dann können wir das Forum hier zumachen. Ich frag nach *persönlichen* Erfahrungen und nicht nachlesbaren. Ja, ich kenn das Basiswissen. Ja, ich lese auch anderswo, bspw. hier https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....x.php?id=62692 oder auch hier https://www.urologielehrbuch.de/lhrh...ntherapie.html oder auch an zig anderen Stellen. Dann frag ich hier halt nicht mehr nach persönlichen Erfahrungen und gut ist ...
@Moderatoren: Könnt ihr hier bitte zumachen und den Thread löschen. Es nervt, immer wieder erklären zu müssen, dass einem die persönliche Sicht interessiert in einem FORUM.

----------


## uwes2403

Servus Franzl,

nur die Ruhe.......viele der Nebenwirkungen der ADT treffen bei vielen zu, insofern sind die Gegenmaßnahmen aus dem Basiswissen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch für dich interessant  :-)

Persönliche Erfahrung mit Trenantone kann ich leider nicht anbieten (nicht schimpfen...), sondern nur mit Pamorelin.

Auffälligste NW: Täglich eine Hitzewallung - nervig, aber auszuhalten.  Außerdem manchmal Schlappheit - deshalb meine Empfehlung - Sport....soviel wie möglich.

Einmal für die Psyche und zum Anderen, um den Muskelabbau zu bremsen, der mit dem Testosteronentzug einhergeht (einhergehen kann).

Alles Weitere hast Du bestimmt schon im Beipackzettel gelesen - aber immer dran denken...das sind Möglich NW. Nicht jeden trifft's im gleichen Maße...

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## rolando

> Daraus ergeben sich nun wieder Fragen, wie "Gibt es persönliche Erfahrungen hier mit Trenantone? " , "Gibt es Alternativen?" , "Erfahrungen zum Umgang mit Nebenwirkungen?" , "Was sollte geklärt werden?"


Hallo Franzl,
es gibt sicherlich allerlei Erfahrungen mit Trenantone, von gut verträglich bis hin zum Therapieabbruch wegen nicht tolerierbarer Nebenwirkungen. Ich glaube es bringt nichts, hier über individuelle Erfahrungen zu berichten. Du solltest nach der Entscheidung für die ADT die Behandlung einfach mal beginnen und abwarten wie es dir dabei so geht. Je nach auftretenden Beschwerden, können dir dann andere Bertroffene entsprechend weiterhelfen. Du könntest allerdings zunächst das Ein-Monatspräparat Enantone wählen. Sollten sich nämlich starke Nebenwirkungen einstellen, mußt du diese nicht, wie beim 3-Monat-Depot Trenantone, für ein Vierteljahr ertragen, sondern nur für einen Monat. Bei gutem Ansprechen und Verträglichkeit kann man dann auf Trenantone umsteigen.

Alternativ zu den sogenannten GnRH-Analoga (Buserelin, Leuprorelin, Histrelin, Triptorelin, Goserelin) kann auch der GnRH-Antagonist Firmagon (Degarelix) für eine ADT eingesetzt werden. Dieser Wirkstoff senkt den Testosteronspiegel deutlich schneller wie die GnRH-Analoga. Es kann auf eine überlappende antihormonelle Therapie mit Bicalutamid verzichtet werden, da es zu keinem Flare-up des Testosterons zum Auftakt der ADT kommt. Auch bleibt der Testosteronspiegel während der gesamten Behandlungsserie konstant tief. Bei den GnRH-Analoga kann es bei jeder neuen Spritze zu kurzfristigen kleinen Testosteronerhöhungen kommen, sogenannten Micro-Surges.

Nachteil der Firmagon-Injektion: sie ist nur als 4-wöchiges Depot erhältlich und macht im Schnitt sehr wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Nebenwirkungen als die Analoga-Wirkstoffgruppe.

Bei dir ist ja weiterhin eine Chemotherapie angedacht. Ob sich für diese Behandlung ein GnRH-Analogon oder der Antagonist Firmagon besser kombinieren lässt,  bzw. dies keine Rolle spielt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Mehr Erfahrungen gibt es sicherlich mit den Analoga.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu deinem etwas forschen letzten geposteten Beitrag:
Ich denke, du hast hier im Forum schon zahlreiche gute persönliche Ratschläge erhalten und solltest nicht gleich die Schließung des Portals fordern, wenn dich jemand mal auf die Seiten des Basiswissen verweist. Es ist auch nicht ganz einfach, Fragen zum Umgang von möglicherweise auftretenden Nebenwirkungen zu beantworten, die sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht unbedingt stellen, weil überhaupt noch nicht klar ist, ob und welche NW's in welchem Ausmaß bei dir auftreten werden.

Mein *persönlicher* Rat wäre, gut gemeinte Anmerkungen eines Forumsmitglieds nicht einfach so überkritisch zu erwidern - dies könnte sonst bei manch einem User zu einer - von dir sicherlich am wenigsten gewollten - Zurückhaltung hinsichtlich einer weiterer Beratschlagung führen. Ich habe durchaus Verständnis für deine momentan schwierige Krankheitssituation - da überreagiert man schon gelegentlich.

LG und dir alles Gute
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Ich halte die Beschreibung im Basiswissen für so gut, dass man damit hervorragend vorbereitet ist. Diese Beschreibung basiert ja zum Teil auf den persönlichen Beiträgen hier im Forum. Natürlich kann man darüber hinaus weitere Informationen suchen, aber dann sollte man die Fragen nicht so allgemein formulieren.

Was ich hier im Forum bisher an Berichten gelesen habe, so treten die im Basiswissen dargestellten Nebenwirkungen bei manchen Patienten auf, bei anderen nicht. Hitzewallungen treten wohl immer auf. Darüber hinaus findet der eine Patient sie erträglich, der andere sehr belastend. Ich denke es muss jeder sehen wie die Hormontherapie bei ihm wirkt. Zu einzelnen Nebenwirkungen gibt es dann sicher auch hier im Forum Tipps, wie man sie lindern kann.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich denke, du hast hier im Forum schon zahlreiche gute persönliche Ratschläge erhalten und solltest nicht gleich die Schließung des Portals fordern, wenn dich jemand mal auf die Seiten des Basiswissen verweist. Es ist auch nicht ganz einfach, Fragen zum Umgang von möglicherweise auftretenden Nebenwirkungen zu beantworten, die sich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht unbedingt stellen, weil überhaupt noch nicht klar ist, ob und welche NW's in welchem Ausmaß bei dir auftreten werden.
> 
> Mein persönlicher Rat wäre, gut gemeinte Anmerkungen eines Forumsmitglieds nicht einfach so überkritisch zu erwidern - dies könnte sonst bei manch einem User zu einer - von dir sicherlich am wenigsten gewollten - Zurückhaltung hinsichtlich einer weiterer Beratschlagung führen. Ich habe durchaus Verständnis für deine momentan schwierige Krankheitssituation - da überreagiert man schon gelegentlich.


Hab Dank Roland, dass Du eine von mir begrüßte Meinungsäußerung auf Franzls heftige Reaktion eingestellt hast. Fast hätte ich mich veranlasst gesehen, ähnlich zu formulieren. Franzl hat zwar nicht die Schließung des Portals - war damit das Forum gemeint ? - sondern nur um die Löschung des von ihm eröffneten Threads gebeten.

Leider habe ich keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den in Rede stehenden Problemen, hoffe jedoch, dass Franzl ob seiner umsichtigen Vorgehensweise die für ihn beste Entscheidung nunmehr trifft.

Harald

----------


## Franzlxaver

Moin zusammen,
Danke für eure Hinweise. Bzgl. "forsch": es hat mich einfach genervt, dass ich vor nicht mal einer Woche schon mal auf das Basiswissen verwiesen worden bin und ich lang und breit erklärt habe, dass ich das kenne und toll finde, aber auf der Suche nach Meinungen und persönlichen Erfahrungen bin. Als ich dann heute beim Umzug nach hier (Forumsbeschreibung: "Für alle Gedanken, Erfahrungen und Fragen rund um die verschiedenen Formen der Hormontherapie") und der Frage nach "persönlichen Erfahrungen" erneut wieder auf das Basiswissen verwiesen worden bin als ob ich das nicht kennen würde, platzte mir die Hutschnur. Nennt es von mir aus Überreaktion. Ich hatte ja angeboten, dass hier zu kann, wenn das Weitergeben von persönlichen Erfahrungen nicht gewünscht ist, sondern sich alles aus dem Basiswissen ergibt.
@Uwe: Vom Studio komm ich gerade. Da hatte ich mich (wieder) angemeldet als die ADT absehbar war ...
@Roland: Bei den Antagonisten hab ich noch ein wenig Bammel und Bedenken. Eher ein Bauchgefühl. Flare up sollte kein Thema sein, da ich ja seit ein paar Wochen schon Bica150 nehme. Aber mit "sollte" hab ich so meine Probleme  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
@Georg: Danke, dass du weiter hier schreibst
@Harald: Heftig hin oder her. Manchmal reinigt ein Gewitter die Luft  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Stefan1

> "Gibt es persönliche Erfahrungen hier mit Trenantone? "


Moins Franzl,

ich habe seit dem 1. 3. 2016 bisher 3 x Trenantone Spritzen und 3x Sixantone Spritzen bekommen,

zusätzlich seit Februar Flutamid bis heute . . .

ich habe bis jetzt " nur " Hitzewallungen und damit kann ich gut leben, das sind für mich keine gravierenden Nebenwirkungen.

In meinem Profil kannst Du es nachlesen und die PSA und Testosteronwerte sind wohl OK auch sind im Knochenszintigram die Metastasen verschwunden . . . vorerst ?

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Franz,
Hitzewallungen, eine rabiate Gewichtszunahme, die sich während einer iADT-Pause 
rasch wieder ergab, Konzentrationsschwächen, Vermehrte Vergesslichkeit, 
ein Hang zu Depressionen, Müdigkeit und abnehmende Muskelkraft waren der
Preis, den ich für fast drei Jahre Wirksamkeit der ADT zu bezahlen hatte.
Das schien mir einigermassen erträglich dank zweier Pausen, die mir jeweils
Lebenskraft zurückgaben.

Seit der eingetretenen Kastrationsresistenz nehme ich die ADT nun ununterbrochen
weiter als Basis für weitere Therapien. Langsam wird es mühsam ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Stefan1

> Lieber Franz,
> Hitzewallungen, eine rabiate Gewichtszunahme,


. . . ja lieber Konrad, die Gewichtszunahme ist natürlich auch noch, die vergesse ich immer . . .

habe leider 7 kg zugenommen  :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Golfspieler

Hallo Franz,

ab Juli 2013 hatte ich 9 Monate lang Trenantone, zur Vorbereitung und während der HDR-Brachy. Die Schlappheit konnte ich ganz gut durch Sport (Tarzan-Bude und ne 18-Loch Golfrunde 4-5 x pro Woche) kompensieren, wozu ich mich aber im Gegensatz zu sonst öfter mal ziemlich durchringen musste. Lästig war bei mir eher eine latente "Kotzeligkeit" vor allem während der ersten drei Monate, weswegen ich in dem Jahr auch ein paar Kilo ab- statt, wie sonst wohl eher typisch, zugenommen hab. Und beim letzten Mal hat's offensichtlich mit dem Spritzen nicht so gut geklappt, da hatte ich wochenlang ne druckschmerzempfindliche Verhärtung von ca 4x8 cm in der Bauchdecke. Aber alles in allem war das auszuhalten - auch die Potenzschwierigkeiten, weil mit dem Testo auch jegliches Lustgefühl weg war (#_#).

Viele Grüße
Golfspieler

----------


## Hvielemi

> . Aber alles in allem war das auszuhalten - auch die Potenzschwierigkeiten, weil mit dem Testo auch jegliches Lustgefühl weg war.


Ach ja, das hatte ich vollkommen vergessen.
Die Libido ist zwar weg, aber die Liebe wird von der ADT nicht zerstört.

Und bei Versuchen mit anderen Medikamenten als Leuprorelin gab es viel Kotzen
oder schmerzhafte Injektionsstellen. Zum Glück kann man ohne Probleme hin
und herwechseln zwischen den Medikamenten, um die Nebenwirkungen zu
optimieren.
Nur die Folgen des tiefen Testosterons bleiben immer gleich, und das sind die
meisten der bisher beschriebenen unerwünschten Wirkungen, vor allem
die Wallungen, der Kraftverlust in jeglicher Hinsicht und die Sache mit der Libido.

Konrad


@Stefan:
Bei mir waren es 15 kg in drei Monaten, 100kg-Grenze überschritten.
Nach einer iADT-Pause war ich dann fast wieder beim Ausgangsgewicht
und liege jetzt konstant zwischen 86 bis 88kg, trotz fortgesetzter ADT.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke @all für die Reaktionen. 

Was jetzt noch nicht zur Sprache kam ist das Thema "Osteoporose". Habt ihr die Knochendichte messen lassen zu Beginn und dann kontinuierlich? 

Bzgl. Sexualleben bin ich auch mal gespannt. "Libido, grdstzl. Erektionsfähigkeit/Nerven und der Kopf" wären da entscheidend, meinte die Urologin in der Klinik. "Das erste ist dann mal komplett weg ..."

Positiv stimmt der Nachbarthread bzgl. Arbeitsfähigkeit. Da scheint Stefan ja auch ganz gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben, dass dies möglich wäre trotz ADT.

Golfspielen werde ich jetzt zwar nicht anfangen, aber Sport zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch alle Quellen. 

Bzgl. iADT oder durchgängiger ADT muss man dann mal schauen. Auch was die Forschung über die Jahre hergibt. We will see ...

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

Libido war bei mir auch weg (die Liebe nicht wie Konrad schrieb).
Arbeitsfähig war kein Problem (Schreibtischtäter !) - auch wenn man sich manchmal etwas "anschubsen" musste.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## rolando

Was man bei der ADT auf jeden Fall noch beachten sollte, ist die Messung nicht nur des PSA-Spiegels, sondern auch des Testosterons, damit man sicher sein kann, dass die ADT tatsächlich das tut, was sie soll, nämlich den Testosteronwert maximal auf Kastrationsniveau zu senken (Messung nach 4 Wochen bei den GnRH-Analoga/ beim GnRH-Antagonisten Firmagon bereits nach ca. einer Woche).

Manche Urologen halten eine Testosteronbestimmung für nicht notwendig mit dem Argument, über die PSA-Messung alles im Griff zu haben - solange der PSA-Wert tief liegen würde und nicht steige.

Bei mir hat Trenantone das Testosteron überhaupt nicht sinken lassen. Mein damaliger Urologe hielt eine Testosteronmessung bei der ADT für unnötig. Erst nachdem ich mehrfach darauf gedrängt hatte, stimmte er einer solchen zu und wollte danach meinen hohen Testosteronwert zunächst nicht glauben. Er sprach von einer Verwechslung im Labor. Nach einer nochmaligen Bestimmung des Wertes war dann die individuelle Unwirksamkeit von Leuprorelin in meinem Fall erwiesen. Seit diesem "Ausreißer" wird in der Praxis bei ADT-Patienten das Testosteron routinemässig bestimmt. In meiner Therapie erfolgte ein Umstieg auf Firmagon (Degarelix).

Durch die Messung des Testosterons kann man eine Aussage zur Wirksamkeit der Behandlung treffen. Je tiefer der Testosteronspiegel sinkt, desto höher scheint die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer langen Progressionsfreiheit zu sein. Ein Testosteronwert um 0,2 ng/ml wäre optimal. Erreicht man das Kastrationsniveau von 0,5 ng/ml mit dem jeweils eingesetzten ADT-Präparat nicht, sollte man auf eine andere Wirksubstanz umsteigen.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Man sollte VOR Beginn der ADT den Testosteron-Wert und - idealerweise - die Knochendichte messen. 

Wenn man die ADT irgendwann beendet, möchte man wissen, wann man denn den Testosteron Ausgangswert wieder erreicht hat. Dies ist erst sehr viele Monate nach dem Absetzen der Spritze der Fall. Wenn man seinen Ausgangswert nicht kennt, kann man auch nicht feststellen, ob man wieder den alten Wert erreicht hat. Manchmal erholt sich das Testosteron gar nicht mehr.

Sollte man irgendwann später die Knochendichte nachmessen, so fehlt einem der Ausgangswert, wenn man die Knochendichte nicht vor der ADT bestimmt hatte. Hier und hier sind zwei Broschüren, die eingehend das Problem der Knochendichte bei Prostatakrebs behandeln. Man hat das in Deutschland nicht sehr im "Sucher" aber es ist ernstzunehmen. Meist nimmt man Vitamin D dagegen, in diesem Beitrag und hier besprochen.

Zum Problem Hormontherapie und ED hatte ich in diesem Beitrag geschrieben.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

*Meine eigenen Erfahrungen
*
Nachdem nun doch einige Erfahrensberichte zu lesen waren, möchte ich mich auch daran beteiligen, obwohl die eingesetzten Medikamente etwas von Franzls vorgesehenen abweichen:

Am 28.2.2003 erstmals vor einer längeren Überseereise 150 mg Casodex (Bicalutamid) bei PSA 17.08 ng/ml, das dann am 2.6.2003 bei 2.6 ng/ml lag. Nachdem Casodex aufgebraucht war, Abbruch dieser ersten Hormonblockade. Am 14.7.2003 frühmorgens erstmals Schwankschwindel.

Schon am 1.8.2003 PSA wieder bei 8.5 ng/ml. Am 11.8.2003 dann Beginn der DHB mit den Medikamenten Zoladex (Wirkstoff Goselerin), Casodex 150 mg (Wirkstoff Bicalutamid) täglich und Proscar 5 mg täglich (Wirkstoff Finasterid). Testosteron-Wert am 11.8.2003 8.19 ng/ml und im März 2005 0.17 ng/ml sowie PSA 0.01 ng/ml.

Die schmerzhafte Brustvergrößerung hatte ich aushalten können, wobei ein optischer Effekt verblieben ist. Weil ich ja mit Casodex schon einmal begonnen hatte, empfahl mir der leider inzwischen verstorbene Christian Ligensa die DHB anstatt mit 13 Monate auf 15 Monate auszudehnen. 

Alles nachzulesen unter:

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Ein Nachlassen des sexuellen Verlangens während dieser DHB sollte nicht verschwiegen werden. Trotz sportlicher Betätigung leider auch Gewichtszunahme. BMI um 29 bei ziemlich konstant 98 kg und 181 cm Größe. 

Einen 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer wie z.B. Avodart (Wirkstoff Dutasterid) würde ich Franzl empfehlen, um das Dihydrotestosteron in Schach zu halten bzw. die Bildung zu minimieren.

Wie schon eben von Roland und nun auch von Georg empfohlen, bitte von Anfang an regelmäßg auch Testo ermitteln lassen.

Und nun wünsche ich Franzl Erfolg mit den anstehenden Therapien.

----------


## rolando

> Wenn man die ADT irgendwann beendet, möchte man wissen, wann man denn den Testosteron Ausgangswert wieder erreicht hat. Dies ist erst sehr viele Monate nach dem Absetzen der Spritze der Fall. Wenn man seinen Ausgangswert nicht kennt, kann man auch nicht feststellen, ob man wieder den alten Wert erreicht hat. Manchmal erholt sich das Testosteron gar nicht mehr.


Georg,
 der Testosteronspiegel unterliegt starken tageszeitlichen, saisonalen und altersabhängigen Schwankungen. 
Deshalb lassen sich der vorab und dann später nach einer ADT bestimmte Wert nur bedingt vergleichen.
Wenn es um die Wiedererlangung von Libido und Potenz geht, scheinen mir die Angaben eines Betroffenen zu seinem sexuellen Befinden wichtiger zu sein, als irgendwelche Laborwerte. Bei Handlungsbedarf wird man wohl unabhängig vom Testosteronausgangswert vor ADT mit Testosteronsubstitution und/oder Cialis & Co.nachzuhelfen versuchen. Demzufolge scheint mir die Ermittlung des Testosteron-Wertes vor einer ADT nicht zwangsläufig erforderlich.

Eine Messung der Knochendichte vorab der ADT finde dagegen eher sinnvoll und zwar nicht vorwiegend wegen der Referenzfunktion, sondern weil bei evtl. bereits reduzierter Knochendichte mit entsprechender Prophylaxe/Therapie reagiert werden kann, z.B in der hier dargestellten Weise.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Roland,

wegen der tageszeitlichen Schwankungen soll man morgens den Testosteron Wert bestimmen. Jedenfalls hat jeder einen individuellen Normalwert. Den möchte man möglichst nach der ADT wieder erreichen. Abhängig von der Länge der Hormontherapie wird dies oft nicht gelingen. Ich würde meinen Normalwert aber wissen wollen.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Roland,
> 
> wegen der tageszeitlichen Schwankungen soll man morgens den Testosteron Wert bestimmen. Jedenfalls hat jeder einen individuellen Normalwert. Den möchte man möglichst nach der ADT wieder erreichen. Abhängig von der Länge der Hormontherapie wird dies oft nicht gelingen. Ich würde meinen Normalwert aber wissen wollen.
> 
> Georg


Grundsätzlich lasse ich Blut morgens nüchtern abnehmen, damit ich schon kurz nach 14.00 Uhr sämtliche relevanten Werte per Fax vom Labor, dessen Mitarbeiter das Blut vor Ort abzapfen, in Händen halte. Meine Testowerte sind alle unter Graphiken: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=graphic abgespeichert und wohl meinem aktuellen Alter entsprechend zu bewerten.

-* hier* - übrigens alles Wissenswerte zu Testosteron.

Harald

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke für die Ergänzungen. Die erste Spritze ist gesetzt und ich bin gespannt, wie sich das alles entwickelt.
Nicht ganz verstanden habe ich den Hinweis von Harald 



> Einen 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer wie z.B. Avodart (Wirkstoff Dutasterid)  würde ich Franzl empfehlen, um das Dihydrotestosteron in Schach zu  halten bzw. die Bildung zu minimieren.


Das wäre dann die dreifache Hormonblockade bereits zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt? Ist das nicht (auch laut erstem Rat, um zu zeigen, dass ich ihn gelesen habe  :Blinzeln:  ) zu früh? Oder überseh ich da was?
LG Franzl

----------


## Stefan1

> Manche Urologen halten eine Testosteronbestimmung für nicht notwendig mit dem Argument, über die PSA-Messung alles im Griff zu haben - solange der PSA-Wert tief liegen würde und nicht steige.


Moins,

mein Urologe hat vom ersten Tag an automatisch den Testosteronwert mit bestimmen lassen, von sich aus .

----------


## rolando

Hallo Stefan,

deshalb steht in meinem Beitrag ja auch *manche* Urologen und nicht die meisten oder alle Urologen halten die Testosteronbestimmung für nicht notwendig.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

> Danke für die Ergänzungen. Die erste Spritze ist gesetzt und ich bin gespannt, wie sich das alles entwickelt.
> Nicht ganz verstanden habe ich den Hinweis von Harald 
> 
> Das wäre dann die dreifache Hormonblockade bereits zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt? Ist das nicht (auch laut erstem Rat, um zu zeigen, dass ich ihn gelesen habe  ) zu früh? Oder überseh ich da was?
> LG Franzl


Guten Morgen,

nachdem Du ja keine Prostata mehr hast, ist es in der Tat nicht erforderlich, jetzt auch noch einen 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer einzusetzen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Franzlxaver

Update kurz vor Weihnachten:
Chemo ist bewilligt und somit startet am 03ten Januar Docetaxel parallel zur bereits begonnenen ADTKnochendichtemesseung war gestern mit Ergebnis Hüfte noch im grünen Bereich; Lendenwirbel im gelben Bereich. Vitamin D und Calcium Gabe wird empfohlen => Thema für Gespräch mit meinem Hausarzt bzw. UrologenLabor zeigte leicht erhöhte GOT und GPT Werte. Mglw im Kontext Bica150 zu sehen, das kommende Woche abgesetzt wirdTestosteron wollte mein Urologe nicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt messen. Routinemessung letztes Jahr wäre im Normbereich gewesen. 
Alles in allem ein bewegtes Jahr 2017 mit vielen Erfahrungen, auf die ich gerne hätte verzichten können. Allen Mitlesern und Schreibern ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch nach 2018. Mögen auch Ende 2018 noch möglichst viele Betroffene unter uns weilen. 
Euer Franzl

----------


## Hvielemi

> Update kurz vor Weihnachten:
> Chemo ist bewilligt und somit startet am 03ten Januar Docetaxel parallel zur bereits begonnenen ADTKnochendichtemesseung war gestern mit Ergebnis Hüfte noch im grünen Bereich; Lendenwirbel im gelben Bereich. Vitamin D und Calcium Gabe wird empfohlen => Thema für Gespräch mit meinem Hausarzt bzw. UrologenLabor zeigte leicht erhöhte GOT und GPT Werte. Mglw im Kontext Bica150 zu sehen, das kommende Woche abgesetzt wirdTestosteron wollte mein Urologe nicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt messen. Routinemessung letztes Jahr wäre im Normbereich gewesen.


Ein paar Antworten kurz nach der Sonnwende:

   Es ist eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, die Chemo früh anzutreten, ich wünsche dir eine gute Verträglichkeit.

   Vitamin D und Calzium sind bei beginnender Osteopenie sehr empfehlenswert, insbesondere wenn
das Adjuvant zu Docetaxel gegebene Prednison und die ADT gemeinsam an der Knochendichte nagen.
Ich nehme derzeit 2500 IU, doppelt so viel, wie von der Onkologie vorgeschlagen (Die für gestern
vorgesehene Laborkontrolle ist irgendwie missraten).

   Die Umstellung von AHT (Bica.) auf ADT wird deine Leber entlasten, um die Chemo besser
verarbeiten zu können.

   Testosteron messen ist zum Zeitpunkt _vor_ der ADT vollkommen sinnlos.
Sinnvoll würde die Messung vor Allem, falls das PSA nicht richtig sinken sollte.
Das Erreichen des Kastrationsniveaus kann einige Wochen nach Beginn der ADT
geprüft werden. Zwischen dem für's Selbstbewusstsein von Machos so wichtigen
Wert _vor_ der ADT und dem Erreichen des ADt-Ziels gibt es keinen Zusammenhang.
Anzustreben sei 0.7nmol/l, meine Onkologin sagt aber, die "alten" 1.7nmol/l
seien tief genug. Dennoch lag ich meistens um 0.7 mit Rekordtief 0.1nmol/l.
Wozu die vielen Werte? In Studien z.B. wollen die _Alles_ wissen.


Alles Gute für die Monate nach dem 3. Januar!

Konrad

----------


## Ottocar

Hallo Franzl,

ähnliche Erfahrungen wie Hvielemi habe ich auch gemacht, allerdings kommen nach ca. 5 Jahren( mit kurzzeitiger Unterbrechung zum Luftholen) Pamorelin 3-Monatsspritze enorme Gelenkbeschwerden in den Großgelenken wie Kniee, Hüfte und Schultern hinzu, außerdem sehe ich die Umwelt meist verschwommen seit etwa 1 Jahr.In den Gelenken und den Knochen habe ich das Gefühl, als ob sich die Knochensubstanz innerlich auflöst und damit die Gelenke allmählich zerstört werden. Die Schmerzen sind beim Sport, soweit möglich, teilweise unerträglich und auch nachts in der Ruhepause vorhanden. Habe mich einer 2 wöchigen stationären Schmerztherapie unterzogen und trage seitdem ein Bupre Opiatpflaster, welches mir ca. 60 % des Schmerzes reduziert. Allerdings geht damit einher, dass ich inzwischen ziemlich kurzatmig bin, denn das Opiat beeinflusst die Atemleistung.
Inzwischen wirkt bei mir die 3-Monatsspritze nicht mehr, denn der PSA war im NOV.2017 bereits wieder auf 0,3 angestiegen. Sichtbare bzw. nachweisbare Metastasen hat man allerdings keine gefunden, aber dafür ist wahrscheinlich der PSA Wert noch zu gering. Eine Entfernung des Rezidivs bzw. der Blase kommt auch nicht in Betracht, da kein kurativer Erfolg zu erwarten ist und mein Darm bereits vorbestrahlt ist. 
Also muss ich mit meiner Situation ausharren und suche nach einem alternativen Weg,um die weitere PSA Erhöhung auszuschließen.
Wer in einer ähnliche Situation ist, bzw. auch das Pamorelin absetzen musste, möge mir bitte antworten.,

Alles Gute!

Ottocar

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hallo Ottocar,
Danke für deine Hinweise. Dir natürlich viel Erfolg auf der Suche nach neuen Wegen. "PFeile im Köcher", die ich für mich noch sehe (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und in der Hoffnung, diese noch nicht bald ziehen zu müssen), hatte ich seinerzeit hier beschrieben: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...233#post103233

Hier dann mal ein weiteres Update: Die erste Chemogabe (in der 75er Variante) ist nun genau ne Woche her. Die Nebenwirkungen waren nicht die, mit denen ich "rechnete" ;-) Eingestellt hatte ich mich auf Übelkeit. Nacheinander kamen zwei Tage wiederkehrender nerviger Schluckauf, dann vier Tage nadelstichartige Schmerzwellen in die Gelenke (bevorzugt nachts) und aktuell weicher Stuhl. Aber dadurch, dass nicht alles gleichzeitig  stattfindet, passt das noch. Die Schmerzen waren bytheway tagsüber ganz gut mit Sport in den Griff zu bekommen. "In den Schmerz reintrainieren" lautete das Motto. Und "Bees heilt bees" heißt es bei uns in der Pfalz. Und dafür blieb ich ja bisher von Übelkeit verschont ...
Die Chemogabe erfolgte mit Eis-Handschuhen und -Füßlingen. Vom Ablauf her kein Problem. Auch Fahrten mit dem PKW wären möglich gewesen. Tolles Personal in KA, aber die Gebäudesubstanz ist sowas von unglaublich schlecht und veraltet ... schade, dass für Kliniksanierungen kein Geld da ist (angeblich) ...

Unklarheit herrscht derzeit noch im Kontext "Konsequenzen aus der Knochendichtemessung". Mein Hausarzt hatte mir Alendronsäure 70 mg 1x wöchentlich empfohlen. In der Klinik hieß es "Empfehlung Zometa/Demunosab, wenn Kiefer mitspielt" und von meinem Hausurologen kam dann die Rückmeldung, dass die Zometagabe umstritten wäre und er zum Abwarten tendiert.

We will see ... noch 17 Wochen

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Franzlxaver,

danke für deine Rückmeldung, wie es dir nach der ersten Chemo ergangen ist.
Ich habe am 17.01. die ersten Untersuchungen vor der Hormon/Chemotherapie und werde danach wohl auch bald starten. 
Wäre super, wenn du weiterhin berichten würdest, wie es dir während deiner Behandlung ergeht.

 DANKE.  

LG Jürgen

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hallo Jürgen, viel Erfolg heute bei deinen Untersuchungen. Bin gespannt wie es bei dir weitergeht.

Ich werde versuchen, regelmäßig bei myprostate mein Profil zu ergänzen und aktuell zu halten.

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Franzlxaver,

danke für deine Wünsche.

Ich war am Mittwoch ja nochmals in der Uni Klinik zwecks CT und Knochenzinti etc. muß am 29.01. nochmal hin und es werden nochmals einige Blutuntersuchungen usw. gemacht.
Werde sehr wahrscheinlich am 31.1. die erste Chemo erhalten.
Hatte heute die erste 3 Monatsspritze Trenantone ( ADT ) vom Urologen bekommen.
Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, welche Nebenwirkungen auftreten werden.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## Stefan1

> Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, welche Nebenwirkungen auftreten werden.


. . . ich hatte " nur " Hitzewallungen bis heute.

----------


## Franzlxaver

Ich stell hier nochmal die Frage nach eigenen Erfahrungen mit Zometa/Denosumab. Wird ja durchaus kontrovers diskutiert. Auch hinsichtlich Wirksamkeit (ich schreib mal vorsichtshalber dazu, dass ich das Basiswissen gelesen habe). Hat das jemand bei Knochenmetastasen genommen und Erfolge damit erzielt? Oder gibt es (neue) Studien dazu?

----------


## Urologe

Beim Mammakarzinom (leider nicht beim PCA bewiesen) 16% weniger Progress unter Zometa.
Gemerell wird man zurückhaltender mit der Dosierung. Statt vierwöchentlich nur noch dreimonatlich.
Und als Osteoporoseprophylaxe unter Hormontherapie reicht sogar einmal jähröich.

----------


## LowRoad

Franz,
meiner Meinung nach ist Denosumab (Prolia®, XGEVA®) beim PCA mit Knochenmetastasen etwas wirksamer, als Zometa®, aber auch etwas teurer. Es wird subkutan verabreicht, man muss also nicht eine halbstündige Infusion durchhalten.

Früher war man mal der Meinung, dass Zometa® Knochenmetastasen verhindern, ja sogar therapieren könnte. Dies ist definitiv nicht so! Weder ist die Zeit bis sich Knochenmetastasen bilden kürzer, noch ist die Progression mit Knochenmetastasen länger, wenn man diese Knochenabbaublocker nimmt. Es werden lediglich die Knochenkomplikationen (SRE) wie Brüche ect. Verringert, was man nicht geringschätzen sollte!

Die sehr unerfreuliche Kehrseite der Medaille sind aber Kiefernekrosen, die praktisch kaum behandelbar sind. Diese treten statistisch nach etwa 5 Jahren Zometa/Denosumab Gabe auf, weshalb ich diese Medikamente nicht in Hormon sensitiven Stadien als sinnvoll ansehe  was heutzutage allgemeiner Konsens ist.

Will man den Knochenabbau während einer ADT im Hormon sensitivem Stadium verhindern, sollte man eher an eine Kombination aus Vitamin-D, Kalzium und, ganz wichtig, den Erhalt des natürlichen Östrogenspiegels, denken. Leicht zu erreichen durch ein Östrogenpflaster, Estradot®, Estramon®, Estraderm®, ect. Das aber nur, wenn man keine nicht zu tolerierenden Schmerzen in den Brustdrüsen auftreten.

Das alles ist auch immer an der eigenen Langzeitprognose auszurichten. Bei statistisch 2 Jahren Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit, ist es herzlich egal was man macht, bei eher >10 Jahre müssen die Langzeitfolgen der eingesetzten Therapien deutlich höher gewichtet werden.

Nun zu Deiner eigentlichen Fragenach den eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich nehme Prolia®/Denosumab (weil ich es mir selbst spritzen kann) in der iADT Therapiepause, und Östrogenpflaster in der iADT Therapiephase, ohne Prolia®/Denosumab. So ein antizyklischer Ansatz, streng experimentell  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke für die beiden Beiträge. Auslöser war ja das von fs genannte Thema "Osteoporoseprophylaxe". Mein Hausarzt (Allgemeinmediziner) hatte mir Alendronsäure verschrieben. In der Klinik dann der Hinweis "Wenn schon, dann Zometa/Denosumab (falls die Zähne mitspielen) und gleich noch was gegen die Knochenmetastasen machen" und von meinem Urologen "Abwarten". Somit erneut kein Königsweg zu erkennen ... was zwangsläufig zu experimentellen Ansätzen führt ;-)

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Franzlxaver,

Alendronsäure ist der Wirkstoff von Fosamax®, einem schwachen Bisphosphonat gegen Osteoporose, das oral eingenommen wird und auf den Magen schlagen kann. Ob bei Zometa/Denosumab die Zähne mitspielen weiß man erst, wenn sie es nicht mehr tun. Seltsame Logik des Docs.

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

ALLE Bisphosphonate und auch XGEVA/Prolia (sogar noch mehr) haben das Risiko einer Kieferosteonekrose.
Deshalb sollte REGELHAFT zuvor der Zahnarzt aufgesucht und und eine Röntgenaufnahme gemacht werden.
Falls noch etwas im Kiefer zu sanieren ist, dannn VOR Gabe der o.g. Medikamente.
Bei diesem Vorgehen ist dann das Restrisiko der Osteonekrose sehr gering - ich habe in 27 Jahren vielleicht 3 gesehen

----------


## Franzlxaver

@Ralf: Welchen der drei Docs meinst du denn?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
@fs: Jepp, so hab ich das auch verstanden. Zähne/Kiefer sind untersucht geröntgt. Theoretisch könnte es losgehen ...

----------


## RalfDm

> @Ralf: Welchen der drei Docs meinst du denn?


den, von dem dies stammt:



> In der Klinik dann der Hinweis "Wenn schon, dann Zometa/Denosumab (falls  die Zähne mitspielen) und gleich noch was gegen die Knochenmetastasen  machen"


Ralf

----------


## Franzlxaver

OK, das war jetzt kein wörtliches Zitat, das genau so fiel sondern ne verkürzte Wiedergabe. Ich hatte bei der ersten Chemogabe auf die (kurz vorher diagnostizierte) Osteopenie hingewiesen und dass mein Hausarzt (also der Allgemeinmediziner) mir die Alendronsäure nebst Dekrisol verschrieben hat. Daraufhin kam die Erklärung, dass sich bei mir (mit Knochenmetastasen) das im Vergleich zur Alendronsäure ~10x stärkere Zometa bzw. Denosumab anbieten würde. Das würde nicht nur die Osteoporoseprophylaxe übernehmen sondern auch noch gegen die Knochenmetastasen helfen. Wichtig wäre dabei aber, meinen Zahn-/Kieferzustand abzuklären. Vielleicht ist es jetzt deutlicher geworden? Oder kann ich das falsch verstanden haben?

Es geht ja um zwei getrennte Themen: Diagnostizierte Osteopenie und daraus erforderlicher Prophylaxe einerseits und "Bekämpfung" der Knochenmetastasen andererseits.

Neben Basiswissen mit (ich nenn es mal) "Bedenken" zum Einsatz von Zometa und Xgeva findet sich ja bspw. hier https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...etastasen.html eine Übersicht an Behandlungswegen: Bestrahlung, die Hormontherapie, die Chemotherapie, die Bisphosphonat-Therapie, die Antikörper-Therapie und die chirurgische Therapie. Bestrahlung und chirurgisch heb ich mir auf. ADT in Kombi Chemo läuft. Bliebe also die Bis- oder Antikörpertherapie (also Zometa/Denosumab). Ich kann meinen Urologen verstehen, wenn er Bedenken hat, dass dies zuviel sein könnte bei laufender ADT/Chemo-Kombi. Aber brauch ich dann gar nix bei diagnostizierter Osteopenie? Resp. die Lösung von LowRoad dann? 
LG Franzl

----------


## Franzlxaver

Bergfest ;-)
Mittwoch ist die vierte Chemogabe. Chemo läuft soweit gut. 8ter Tag nach Gabe rauschen die Leukos in den Keller. Mit ner Neupogen-Spritze sind sie dann am nächsten Tag wieder im Normbereich. Außer Schmerzen Tag 2-5 und nach der Neupogen keine weiteren (nennenswerten) Nebenwirkungen. Toitoitoi ...
Heute war Blutentnahme mit erstmals wieder PSA-Messung seit Anfang Januar ... von 1,74 auf aktuell 0,58. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich mit dem Wert anfangen soll. Klar, deutlich besser. Aber mit Trenantone-Spritze im Dezember und 3x Chemo hätte ich mir irgendwie "mehr an Abnahme" erwartet. Zu früh dafür? 
Testo im nichtmessbaren Bereich (<0,087 nmol/L bzw. <0,03 µg/L).

----------


## Franzlxaver

> Beim Mammakarzinom (leider nicht beim PCA bewiesen) 16% weniger Progress unter Zometa.
> Gemerell wird man zurückhaltender mit der Dosierung. Statt vierwöchentlich nur noch dreimonatlich.
> Und als Osteoporoseprophylaxe unter Hormontherapie reicht sogar einmal jähröich.


Hier würde ich gerne nochmal rückfragen, ob das mit den Abständen eigene Erfahrungswerte sind oder es zusätzlich Studien/Statistiken dazu gibt? Danke vorab. Ich würde nämlich bei mir auch gerne mit dem Denosumab/Xgeva von 4 auf 6 Wochen, dann drei Monate und letztendlich jährlich wechseln wollen.

Und dann würde mich generell die Einschätzung von allen interessieren, ob der PSA bei ADT mit Chemo nicht auf 0,0x sinken sollte. Und wenn ja, in welchem Zeitraum? Und wenn nein, warum nicht?

Danke und schönes Wochenende
Franzl

----------


## Franzlxaver

OK, da dies hier ja ein Diskussions-Forum und kein Doku-Archiv ist und zu meinen Fragen aus dem letzten Post keine Antwort kommen, werde ich künftig weiter im myprostate-Profil dokumentieren. Wen es interessiert, darf dort auch gerne Kontakt aufnehmen. 
Kommende Woche ist die vorletzte Chemogabe. Zweites Xgeva ist gesetzt. Zweites Trenantone steht auch an. Und dann schauen wir mal Mitte Mai, wo der PSA steht. Empfohlen wurde ein Vergleichs-PET zu November 2017, so dass man (auch im weiteren Verlauf) sieht, was die Chemo bis dahin bewirkt hat. LG an alle und gute Zeit ...

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Franzlxaver
grad am Freitag hab ich mich mit meiner Professorin über Denosumab/Xgeva unterhalten
und die Dosierung. Sie hat mich auf eine entsprechende Phase-III-Studie hingewiesen,
bei der die Patienten randomisiert werden auf Denosumab alle 4 Wochen oder alle 12 Wochen.
Geprüft wird, ob die längeren Abstände der Standarddosierung alle 4 Wochen nicht unterlegen
sei.


Guck: Studienliste KSSG, Prostatakrebs,   Studie EKSG 14/057 bzw. SAKK 96/12
http://www.onkologie.kssg.ch/home/fo...rz18_clean.pdf

Und detaillierte Auskunft:
http://sakk.ch/de/die-sakk-bietet/un...ore/sakk-9612/



> Das Projekt SAKK 96/12 soll zeigen, dass eine weniger häufige Dosierung von Xgeva® mindestens gleich wirksam ist wie die zugelassene Standarddosierung. Das Projekt wurde lanciert, weil Studiendaten nahelegen, die zugelassene Therapie mit Xgeva® hinsichtlich Dosierung, Toxizität und Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis zu hinterfragen. Neben der Wirksamkeit werden auch Nebenwirkungen und Lebensqualität genau beobachtet, da angenommen wird, dass eine seltenere Verabreichung insgesamt zu weniger Nebenwirkungen und somit auch zu einer besseren Lebensqualität führt.


Diese Studie auch an einigen Zentren in Deutschland angeboten, auf der Karte ist aber
nur die Uniklinik Düsseldorf eingetragen, in der Liste gar keine.

Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

Hallo Konrad,
Danke für den Link zur Studie. Bei mir wäre das dann tatsächlich Basel oder Düsseldorf. Beides ziemlich aufwändig. Ich behalte es mal auf dem Schirm und telefoniere nächste Woche dazu.
LG Franzl

----------


## Franzlxaver

So, morgen steht die sechste und somit letzte Chemogabe an. Von den Nebenwirkungen her würde ich es wieder machen. Ein paar Fragen sind aber immer noch offen ...
PSA-Wert gestern war 0,5 nach 0,58 Anfang März. Müsste nach 5 Monaten ADT und Chemo der Wert nicht niedriger sein?Was sind die nächsten Schritte? PSAM-PET/CT in sechs Wochen? Um nen Vergleich zu haben zum November? Und ob und was die Chemo "bewirkt" hat?Bei der letzten Trenantone Spritze in der Uro-Praxis hatte ich im Nachlauf am Bauch nen großen Bluterguss und Verhärtung unterhalb der Bauchdecke. Kann laut erstem Rat passieren. Wurde die Spritze aber zu schnell gesetzt und "durchgedrückt"? Lässt sich das optimieren?Interessant fand ich den Hinweis von der Leiterin des onkologischen MVZ, wo ich zwischenzeitlich auf Reisen Blut messen ließ, dass es auch Depotspritzen gäbe, die ein rapides Absinken der Leukos (bei mir immer Tag 5-9 nach Gabe; z.T. bis auf 1,6 runter) verhindern würden. Somit könne man sich die Neupogen-Spritzen (und die damit verbundenen Schmerzen) sparen. Kennt das jemand?
Allen eine sonnige Woche
Franzl

----------


## Hvielemi

> PSA-Wert gestern war 0,5 nach 0,58 Anfang März. Müsste nach 5 Monaten ADT und Chemo der Wert nicht niedriger sein?Was sind die nächsten Schritte? PSAM-PET/CT in sechs Wochen? Um nen Vergleich zu haben zum November? Und ob und was die Chemo "bewirkt" hat?Bei der letzten Trenantone Spritze in der Uro-Praxis hatte ich im Nachlauf am Bauch nen großen Bluterguss und Verhärtung unterhalb der Bauchdecke.


  Deine ADT scheint nicht so gut zu laufen.
 Ist denn das Testosteron brav im Kastrationsbereich von <0.7nmol/l?
Doch gesamthaft ist dein PSA auf einen Siebtel des Ausgangswertes gefallen, anstatt sich
in der gleichen Zeit mehrfach zu verdoppeln. Das ein beachtlicher Erfolg!
Wie nachhaltig das sei, wird man im weiteren Verlauf sehen.

  Mit einen PSMA-PET könnte man durchaus sehen, wo und wie die Chemo gewirkt habe.
Ich würde das aber nicht "in sechs Wochen" planen, sondern erst auf die Zeit nach dem
PSA-Nadir. Dann bekommt man eine Vorstellung, was wieder wie schnell wachse und vielleicht
lokal therapiert werden könne. Bei deinen kurzen PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten vor der Therapie 
solltest Du mindestens monatlich messen.

  Bei Spritzen ins Bauchfett kommt es schon mal vor, dass eine kleine Ader getroffen wird,
was dann eben einen Bluterguss macht. Selbst mit den sehr dünnen und kurzen Nadeln
der täglichen Heparinspritze hatte ich immer mal wieder einen 'Treffer', bis nach einem
halben Jahr der ganze Bauch blau und knotig war (und ich auf Pillen umstellen durfte).

Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

Lieber Konrad,
Danke für die Anmerkungen. "Zeit nach PSA Nadir" ist hoffentlich noch ganz weit weg. Testo war Anfang März tief, so dass ich gestern nicht schon wieder bestimmen ließ. Sollte ich mir vielleicht angewöhnen...
Dir weiter Guten Verlauf 
LG  Franzl

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Franz
Wenn dein Testo Anfang März genügend tief war, gibt es kaum einen Grund,
warum das nun nicht mehr der Fall sein sollte. Eine neue Messung schadet
nicht, nötig ist sie aber erst, wenn das PSA wieder steigen sollte.
Dann möchte man wissen, ob eine Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten sei, 
oder ob nur die Testosteronunterdrückung versagt habe.
Aber noch sinkt dein PSA. Ob von der ADT oder der Chemo kann man nur
vermuten, siehe oben ...

Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

Lieber Konrad,
heute in der Klinik wurden alle deine Anmerkungen quasi bestätigt. In Kürze:
PSMA-PET/CT macht bei 0,5 und ggf. weiter sinkend keinen Sinn. Anstieg abwartenEinpendeln bei nem PSA von 0,5 oder noch tiefer wäre "OK" (bis er denn wieder ansteigt ;-) )PSA alle 4 Wochen messen lassenBluterguss vermutlich wegen getroffener Ader 

Beim PSMA stellt sich für mich halt die Frage (und spricht somit für Bildgebung), ob die beiden Lungen-"Verdachts"-Metastasen sich verändert haben resp. durch die Chemo "verschwunden" sind. Und was sich sonst noch so getan hat seit November. Aber OK ... man muss nicht alles wissen ;-)

Neu/erneut aufgekommen ist die Frage, ob die beiden Knochenmetastasen (1x bei S1/S2; 1x Beckenrand) bestrahlt werden sollten oder nicht. Vorab sollte man dann aber ein CT mit Knochenfenster machen. Nebenwirkungen wären überschaubar und Gefahr des Doppel-I (Inkontinenz und Impotenz) wäre minimal, wenn keine LK-Metastasen (die es ja zuhauf gibt) mitbestrahlt würden. Wäre Thema für das Auswertungsgespräch in ~4 Wochen.

Sonnige Grüße aus der Südpfalz (für Durchreisende mit dem ICE über KA oder auch für Wohnmobilfans übrigens nur zu empfehlen ;-) )

----------


## Georg_

Ein PSMA PET/CT macht keinen Sinn, wenn man die Ergebnisse nicht verwenden kann. Ansonsten sagt man ja allgemein, unter einem PSA von 0,5 sieht man zu wenig. Das gilt aber nur wenn keine Hormontherapie gemacht wird. Das PSMA wird durch die Hormontherapie nicht gesenkt. Ich habe unter Hormontherapie mit einem PSA von 0,09 ein PSMA PET/MRT machen lassen. Die bekannten befallenen Lymphknoten waren gut zu sehen und es zeigte sich ein weiterer, kleiner befallener Lymphknoten.

Georg

----------


## Franzlxaver

Lieber Georg,
Danke für den Hinweis. Somit könnte ich ein PSMA-PET/CT in derselben Klinik machen lassen wie im November. Was mir ob der Vergleichbarkeit (und Kompetenz) ganz lieb wäre. Auch wenn die kein  PSMA-PET/MRT anbieten. Aber das scheint ja auch keinen expliziten Erkennungsvorteil gegenüber PET/CT haben "... Auch von der PET/MRT gibt es mittlerweile die Weiterentwicklung zur PSMA-PET/MRT. Ersten Angaben zufolge weist sie aber gegenüber der PSMA-PET/CT keine signifikante Verbesserung in der Detektion von Krebsgewebe auf. ... [S. 44 im aktuellen PDF]. Dann brauch ich auch nicht in der Gegend rumfahren.
LG Franzl

----------


## Hvielemi

> PSMA-PET/MRT. Ersten Angaben zufolge weist sie aber gegenüber der PSMA-PET/CT keine signifikante Verbesserung in der Detektion von Krebsgewebe auf. ...


Lieber Franz
Ganz richtig ist das nicht.
Ob das PET mit einem MRT oder einem CT zusammen gemacht wird,
macht in der Tat keinen Unterschied in der Detektion von Krebsgewebe.
PET-Bilder sind aber eine wolkige Sache, die die exakte Verortung der
Signale im Körper nicht zulassen (Guck dazu die PET-Bilder in Anhang [5]).

Deswegen macht man auf der gleichen Maschine, in der gleichen Lagerung
noch ein CT oder ein MRT dazu, das dann mit dem PET gemeinsam dargestellt
wird (Anhang [4]) und so die nun bunt dargestellten PET-Wölkchen auf der CT- 
oder MRT-Karte des Körpers exakt verortet werden. PET/MRT-Maschinen sind
viel teuer und langsamer als PET/CT, weshalb sie selten sind und nur in
Spezialfällen eingesetzt werden.

Therapiert werden kann erst, wenn das PET-Wölkchen mit einem präzisen 
Korrelat im CT oder MRT verbunden ist. Sonst weiss man ja nicht genau, 
wohin man die Strahlen richten soll.
Ob CT oder MRT richtet sich danach, was man sucht.
Ich hatte im Februar ein PET/CT, das zwei Metastasen anzeigte, die dringend
der Therapie bedurften. Aber nur eine der beiden war auch auf dem CT zu
finden. Die Lösung war, hinterher noch ein MRT zu machen und dieses mit
dem PET zu fusionieren. Damit wurde auch die zweite Metastase verortet
und damit therapierbar, was mittlerweile erfolgt ist.

Hinweis zu PSMA:
Bei Prostatakrebs wird heute in D wohl niemand mehr einen anderen Tracer
verwenden als einen PSMA-Liganden, egal auf welcher Maschine.

Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

> Das PSMA wird durch die Hormontherapie nicht gesenkt.


Diese Aussage ist immer noch falsch!

----------


## Franzlxaver

> "... Auch von der PET/MRT gibt es mittlerweile  die Weiterentwicklung zur PSMA-PET/MRT. Ersten Angaben zufolge weist sie  aber gegenüber der PSMA-PET/CT keine signifikante Verbesserung in der  Detektion von Krebsgewebe auf. ... [S. 44 im aktuellen PDF]. ...





> Lieber Franz
> Ganz richtig ist das nicht. ...





> ... Das PSMA wird durch die Hormontherapie nicht gesenkt. ...





> Diese Aussage ist immer noch falsch!


@Konrad und LowRoad, danke für eure Ergänzungen. Dann habe ich wohl die S. 44 (zu PSMA-PET/MRT) und auf S. 40 (... Wichtig zu wissen: Anders als bei einer MRT oder einer PET/CT steht eine aktuell laufende Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT) einer PSMA PET/CT nicht entgegen. Sie beeinträchtigt das Untersuchungsergebnis nicht, auch wenn dadurch der PSA-Wert (künstlich!) in eine Region abgesenkt wird, in der normalerweise eine geringe Erfolgsaussicht wäre, etwas zu erkennen. Ausschlaggebend wäre in diesem Fall der PSA Wert vor Beginn der ADT. ..." im Basiswissen/Erster Rat falsch verstanden?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Franzl,



> @Konrad und LowRoad, danke für eure Ergänzungen. Dann habe ich wohl die S. 44 (zu PSMA-PET/MRT) und auf S. 40 ... im Basiswissen/Erster Rat falsch verstanden?


nein, hast Du nicht, es ist genau so gemeint, wie es da steht, und das ist mein Wissenstand, den ich mir nicht aus den Fingern gesogen, sondern aus Vorträgen so mitgenommen habe. Aber ich werde noch einmal danach recherchieren und den Text, wenn nötig, korrigieren.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

Lieber Franzl,
nun ist es doch ein Thema geworden, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte, da es kompliziert wird

Georg nimmt gerne irgendwelche Studienergebnisse und projiziert sie auf die ihm genehmen Situationen, das ist sicher unzulässig.

Zuerst mal muss man unterscheiden:


PSMA-PET im primary staging (untreated)PSMA-PET bei recurrence (Hormon sensitive / Hormon naive)PSMA-PET bei steigenden PSA Werten unter ADT (Kastrationsresistenz) 

Jedes dieser Stadien ist anders zu beurteilen was das PSMA-PET angeht.
Für Dich ist die Situation nach recurrence und nach ADT/Chemo mit fallenden PSA Werten im Bereich von aktuell etwa 0.5ng/ml gegeben. Fallende PSA Werte bedeutet erst mal, dass der Tumor noch Hormonabhängig ist, schrumpft und somit immer weniger PSMA exprimiert wird. Ein 20mm Tumor ist einfach leichter zu erkennen als ein Tumor mit 1mm Durchmesser  selbst bei gleicher PSMA Expression je Tumorzelle. Darüber hinaus geht aber die PSMA Expression in hormonsensitiven Stadien nach Einleitung einer ADT, nach anfänglichem flair, kontinuierlich zurück. In Kastrationsresistenten Stadien ist das anders, da entkoppelt sich die PSMA Expression (und ggf. die Tumorgröße) vom PSA Wert. Auch *_hier_* mal reinschauen!




*Nun noch meine Meinung speziell zu Deinem Fall.*
Du hast eine relativ schnell fortschreitende Metastasierung mit Befall sowohl in den Lymphknoten, als auch in den Knochen. Auch sind Lungenläsionen aufgetreten. Speziell dies könnten PCA Metastasen oder auch normales Lungengewebe sein. Leider exprimieren auch Brochialkarzinome etwas PSMA! Ich kenne da einen Fall Du bist asymptomatisch, was sollte also ein erneutes PSMA PET bringen? Erkenntnisgewinn, OK, aber sonst noch? Heilung ist wohl nicht mehr erreichbar, eine oligometastatische Situation, die gezielt lokal anzugehen wäre gibt es auch nicht. Punktuelle Schmerzen die aufgeklärt gehören gibt es auch nicht. So what?

----------


## Franzlxaver

> ... So what?


Zunächst Danke, dass du auch bei "es wird kompliziert" dich dazu äußerst. Vielleicht verstehe ich ja doch (irgendwann) oder kann es für mich simplifizieren und verständlich machen.
Erkenntnisgewinn hatte ich für mich zunächst auch mal vorangestellt, um weitere Schritte gehen und entscheiden zu können. Was bringt die ADT (seh ich da überhaupt nen Rückgang im PSMA oder schlafen alle Zellen nur und sind noch in voller Größe sichtbar?) und was brachte die Chemo? Da erwarte ich mir mehr an Infos, hinsichtlich Knochen, Lungen und LK. Ganz abschreiben will ich mich noch nicht ;-) und ob ich bestrahle und wenn ja was. Klingt naiv? Mag sein, aber irgendwie muss ich mich ja dem Thema nähern, wenn ich mich nicht fatalistisch den Empfehlungen der Ärzte ergeben will. Deshalb empfinde ich das Forum ja auch so hilfreich, weil neue Aspekte kommen (auch wenn sie kompliziert sind ;-) ) und mancheiner ne nette Signatur hat wie "prepare for the unexpected and expect to be unprepared"

@Ralf: Danke fürs Kümmern

----------


## Georg_

> Anders als bei einer MRT oder einer PET/CT steht eine aktuell laufende Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT) einer PSMAPET/CT nicht entgegen. sie beeinträchtigt das Untersuchungsergebnis nicht, auch wenn dadurch der PSA-Wert (künstlich!) in eine Region abgesenkt wird, in der normalerweise eine geringe Erfolgsaussicht wäre, etwas zu erkennen. Ausschlaggebend wäre in diesem Fall der PSA Wert *vor Beginn* der ADT.


Das habe ich selbst so erlebt und meine, dass dies auch so richtig dargestellt ist. Ich hatte seinerzeit fünf Monate ADT hinter mir. 

Georg

Hier auch aus einem Review: "[PSMA].. is overexpressed in PC [7] and its expression increases progressively in higher-grade tumors, metastatic or hormone-refractory disease, and under androgen deprivation therapy [ADT]."

Virgolini 2017, Current status of theranostics in prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5787224/

----------


## Hvielemi

Zu Beginn einer ADT sind die Krebszellen alle noch da, nur teilen sie sich nicht mehr.
Auf ihrer Oberfläche tragen sie nach wie vor PSMA, an das der PSMA-Ligand bindet,
womit er das 68Ga im Tumor anreichert. Das zerfällt dort und wird vom PET-Scanner
detektiert.

Falls im Verlaufe der ADT die Krebszellen absterben und die Metastasen dadurch 
abladiert werden, zeigt das PSMA-PET entsprechend weniger an. Es unterscheidet
nicht zwischen aktiven Zellen und solchen, die sich mangels Testosteron nicht
teilen, sondern zeigt einfach das PSMA-Inventar zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme.

Andere PET-Tracer wie FDG, Cholin zeigen Stoffwechselvorgänge, weswegen 
'ruhender' Prostata-Krebs unter ADT nicht angezeigt würde.

Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

So, mal wieder ein kurzes Update. Letzte Chemogabe war ja im April. Im Nachlauf ging der PSA dann bis 0,42 runter (11.05.). Heutige Kontrollmessung ergab 1,0 ... kein wirklich schönes Ergebnis, was zu ner PSA-VZ von 0,11 führt ...
Seit Mitte Mai hab ich auch Lymphödeme (Schwerpunkt linkes Bein), die das Bewegen zum Teil unbequem machen ;-)
Ob das eine (Wiederanstieg PSA) mit dem anderen (Lymphödeme) zusammenhängt? Und jetzt vielleicht doch PSMA-PET/CT? Bis ich nen Termin bekomme, werde ich ja wohl bei +/-2 liegen ...
Any ideas?
Danke und Grüße vom Franzl

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Franz,
schön, dass Du die Chemo so gut und mit Erfolg durchgestanden hast.
Aus dem brutalen Anstieg nach dem 6. Zyklus schliesse ich, dass die ADT
nichts mehr bringt, oder hattest Du während der Chemo unterbrochen?

Testosteron im Kastrationsniveau?
Wenn nein, sofort mit einer Spritze Degarelix korrigieren.
Das wirkt quasi über nacht.
Wenn ja, Zweitlinien-Hormontherapien mit Zytiga oder Xtandi prüfen.

Mit Strahlen rumfuchteln kannst Du immer noch, wenn Du eines fernen
Tages die hormonellen Interventionen ausgereizt haben wirst.

Ein PSMA-PET ist immer spannend, aber wozu, wenn dir einfaches Pillen-
schlucken noch über Monate und Jahre helfen kann? Eine Salvage-Therapie
kriegst Du in diesem Stadium ohnehin nicht mehr hin.

Eine weitere Option nach einem PSMA PET wäre auch, eine PSMA-RLT zu prüfen,
die Du nach gehabter Chemo problemlos bekommen solltest. Kannst Dich mal 
in Heidelberg erkundigen, dem weltweit einzigen Ort, wo das in Varianten 
angeboten wird, die auch bei tieferen PSA-Werten in einem Zyklus mehr helfen,
als deine 6 Chemo-Zyklen zusammen (225Ac).

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

Lieber Konrad,
Testo hatte ich zuletzt am 11. Mai mitmessen lassen => wie schon bei der Märzmessung unter 0,09 nmol/L
Die 3-Monats-Trenantone lief auch während der Chemo durch und wurde gerade gesetzt. Muss jetzt mal schauen, was die Ärzte dazu meinen. Mein Hausurologe rät dazu, den eh vorgesehenen Besprechungstermin in der Klinik am 11ten Juli abzuwarten und mit ner Kontrolle des PSA dann Richtung PSMA-PET/CT zu denken, um zu wissen, was aktuell wächst. Knochenmetastasen? LK? Oder doch die Lungenmetastasen? 
Umstellung der Hormontherapie wird ja vermutlich erst nach den drei Monaten Trenantone möglich sein, oder?
Ralf beschreibt in der 06/2018-Ausgabe des Basiswissens bzgl. Ac225: "... Für die Therapie mit dem Alpha-Strahler 225Actinium (aber nicht für die Therapie mit dem Beta-Strahler 177Lu!) wird von erheblichen bleibenden Nebenwirkungen (Zerstörung der Speicheldrüsen) berichtet. Tatsächlich gibt es aus bisher nicht geklärten Gründen auch in den Speichel- und den Tränendrüsen PSMA-Rezeptoren, was für eine Therapie mit 177Ac nicht unproblematisch ist. Laut eigenen Angaben wird diese Therapie aber bisher ohnehin nur im Uniklinikum Heidelberg angeboten. ...". Du hast das ja schon hinter dir. Waren das bei dir *bleibende* Nebenwirkungen? Oder hat sich das gebessert? Wer in HD wäre denn dort Ansprechpartner?
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Rheintal vom Franzl

----------


## Hvielemi

Nur kurz, lieber Franz,
in Heidelberg können die einiges besser als anderswo, 
so auch neu den Umgang mit bzw. die Vermeidung von Nebenwirkungen,
die sowohl bei Lu177 als auch bei Ac225 bestehen.
Ruf mal Dr. Flexig an.

Konrad

----------


## Franzlxaver

Danke, mach ich

----------

